# Knighthood for Patrick Stewart? Queen says make it so



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2009)

> *London, England (CNN)* -- He has played kings, princes, captains and professors on stage and screen, but now actor Patrick Stewart will have a new title all his own: "Sir."
> The 69-year-old Yorkshire, England, native tops the list of those receiving New Year's honors from Britain's Queen Elizabeth II, the Cabinet Office announced Thursday.
> Stewart, well-known for playing Capt. Jean-Luc Picard on "Star Trek: The Next Generation," will receive a knighthood. It means he will now be known in Britain as "Sir Patrick."
> Others on the list include designers, restaurateurs and two famous names from Formula 1 racing.



http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Movies/12/30/patrick.stewart.knighthood/index.html


----------



## grydth (Dec 30, 2009)

Say it ain't so!


----------



## Carol (Dec 30, 2009)

That makes me very happy


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 31, 2009)

It would have been cool if the Queen had made him an admiral, but oh well. I think this is richly deserved. Stewart's had a long, illustious career as an actor and director. He's also proven that a baldy can be a sex symbol.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 31, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> He's also proven that a baldy can be a sex symbol.


 
Gord, you're grabbing at straws man, grabbing at straws...

I want to see him walk up to get his knighthood wearing his Star Trek uniform. THAT, would be ever so cool!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 31, 2009)

lest we forget Patrick Stewart was a member of The Royal Shakespeare Company long before he was Captain Picard


----------



## grydth (Dec 31, 2009)

The guy surrenders the Enterprise in the first episode.... he says the aliens who just ate Crewman Xue raw are "probably just trying to communicate with us" and he lets a total uberbabe like Beverly Crusher get away...... and you guys think its great he gets a knighthood!!??

You wanna give peace a chance? Do it in real life, not on my sci-fi shows!
TTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHPPPPPPPPPTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!:barf:


----------



## Carol (Dec 31, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> It would have been cool if the Queen had made him an admiral, but oh well. I think this is richly deserved. Stewart's had a long, illustious career as an actor and director. He's also proven that a baldy can be a sex symbol.



*nods*


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 1, 2010)

grydth said:


> The guy surrenders the Enterprise in the first episode.... he says the aliens who just ate Crewman Xue raw are "probably just trying to communicate with us" and he lets a total uberbabe like Beverly Crusher get away...... and you guys think its great he gets a knighthood!!??
> 
> You wanna give peace a chance? Do it in real life, not on my sci-fi shows!
> TTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHPPPPPPPPPTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!:barf:



LOL!

  Okay , here we go, the great debate, who is the best captain, Kirk or Picard?

 Let's see I could be flute playing, chaste, Earl Grey drinking Picard who seemingly never noticed the rack on Beverly Crusher or two fisted, flying drop kicking, tugging on my boots after shagging the episode's green skinned hot female guest star (including Batgirl in one episode).

 The answer is clear,  any guy who will sacrifice the red shirted ensign just to tap some scaly green alien *** is the greatest swashbuckler in the universe!


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ramirez said:


> LOL!
> 
> Okay , here we go, the great debate, who is the best captain, Kirk or Picard?
> 
> ...


 
Janeway without doubt!!

Sir Patrick and David Tennent ( another RSC member though I guess you know him as Dr Who) have just filmed a marvellous Hamlet for the BBC. Tennent takes the title role.


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 1, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Janeway without doubt!!
> 
> Sir Patrick and David Tennent ( another RSC member though I guess you know him as Dr Who) have just filmed a marvellous Hamlet for the BBC. Tennent takes the title role.



Let the great debate begin!   Who is the best Doc Who,  Ecclestone, Tennant or Baker!

I'll go with Tennant.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ramirez said:


> Let the great debate begin! Who is the best Doc Who, Ecclestone, Tennant or Baker!
> 
> I'll go with Tennant.


 

I've watched the Doctor since the beginning so I'll have to say William Hartnell the first one. Patrick Troughton second, with Sylvester McCoy and Peter Davison good runners up. Jon Pertwee was good too. It's a long list you know, you can't just choose out of three lol!

Which Baker? There were two, Colin and Tom who played the Doctor.


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 1, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> I've watched the Doctor since the beginning so I'll have to say William Hartnell the first one. Patrick Troughton second, with Sylvester McCoy and Peter Davison good runners up. Jon Pertwee was good too. It's a long list you know, you can't just choose out of three lol!
> 
> Which Baker? There were two, Colin and Tom who played the Doctor.



There is only one Baker,  Tom!


----------



## girlbug2 (Jan 1, 2010)

Eccleston was the best doctor (alas though brief), however, Tennant is the best-looking!


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2010)

How many Doctors have been shown outside the UK?


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 1, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> How many Doctors have been shown outside the UK?



In Canada , the Doctor was broadcast by TV Ontario in the early 70s, starting with Pertwee.  Around Toronto between TV Ontario and PBS we had every episode until the Doctor went off the air in the early-mid 90s.

The modern series was I believe first partially funded by the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation so we saw the episodes a couple of weeks after the UK.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 1, 2010)

Ramirez said:


> The modern series was I believe first partially funded by the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation so we saw the episodes a couple of weeks after the UK.



You are correct, sir. I might be mistaken, but I think CBC is tied into the Torchwood spinoff of Dr Who, along with BBC Wales. Tomorrow night, Jan 2, Space TV in Canada airs the final special episode with Tennant as The Doctor. They just aired The Waters of Mars episode at the start of the Christmas season.

I've seen some eps with Tom Baker, but I've been more of a viewer of the new series -- I have all four seasons, as well as some of the specials on DVD, and I like Tenant over Eccleston. Gonna miss him, but I we certainly haven't seen the last of him. His career is white hot.

There were rumours that BBC was offering him 2-3 million pounds per season to stay on. That's unprecedented money for BBC.

Side note: Season four of Torchwood is green lit. Not a miniseries like season three's five parter. It will be a full thirteen episodes. Eve Miles and John Barrowman are on board. Barrowman's also busy, busy and was even under consideration for a part on Desperate Housewives. 

Russell T Davies, exec producer and writer on both series, as well as the creator of Torchwood, however, is relocating to the US. Interesting to see how the two shows will be affected.


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 1, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> You are correct, sir. I might be mistaken, but I think CBC is tied into the Torchwood spinoff of Dr Who, along with BBC Wales. Tomorrow night, Jan 2, Space TV in Canada airs the final special episode with Tennant as The Doctor. They just aired The Waters of Mars episode at the start of the Christmas season.
> 
> I've seen some eps with Tom Baker, but I've been more of a viewer of the new series -- I have all four seasons, as well as some of the specials on DVD, and I like Tenant over Eccleston. Gonna miss him, but I we certainly haven't seen the last of him. His career is white hot.
> 
> ...



On it Gordo, looking forward to the Tennant finale tomorrow,  I'll pm you through the finale, didn't know you were a Doc Who fan, could have hooked up to watch it.

Not only is Davies relocating to the US, so has Julie Gardner the BBC producer who green lighted the new series, Torchwood and a few other BBC sci-fi/fantasy serie.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 1, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:
			
		

> _It would have been cool if the Queen had made him an admiral, but oh well. I think this is richly deserved. Stewart's had a long, illustious career as an actor and director. He's also proven that a baldy can be a sex symbol._





Carol said:


> *nods*





			
				Ken Morgan said:
			
		

> Gord, you're grabbing at straws man, grabbing at straws...



Nope, Ken, I'm not. Check out these handsome baldies...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 1, 2010)

Ramirez said:


> There is only one Baker, Tom!


 
The best Dr Who right there.


----------



## Carol (Jan 1, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> Nope, Ken, I'm not. Check out these handsome baldies...



Nothing says "sexy" like a man confident in his own skin.


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 2, 2010)

Carol said:


> Nothing says "sexy" like a man confident in his own skin.





 Exactly, when the sexy get together they call Gordon boss.


----------



## grydth (Jan 3, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Janeway without doubt!!
> 
> Sir Patrick and David Tennent ( another RSC member though I guess you know him as Dr Who) have just filmed a marvellous Hamlet for the BBC. Tennent takes the title role.



Tez, Tez,Tez......

Janeway? So look what happened when they finally did let a woman drive - - - first episode she gets soooooo lost it takes the rest of the series to find a way home! That what she gets for putting on makeup while going into warp!

"Sir Patrick"? Oh, Blech! How about when he had a chance to short circuit all the Borg cubes and passed on it.... only to have them come and lay waste to most everything. Get Astro Neville Chamberlain outta the captain's chair!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, they can't knight Shatner, and anyway, who'd want to see him tear his shirt off nowadays?


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 3, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, they can't knight Shatner, and anyway, who'd want to see him tear his shirt off nowadays?



Who is cooler than Shat?  Just ask Stewie.


----------



## grydth (Jan 3, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, they can't knight Shatner, and anyway, who'd want to see him tear his shirt off nowadays?



On the contrary, I believe that:

A) The Queen could knight William Shatner, a Canadian and

B) He would not have to strip for the ceremony.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 3, 2010)

Ah true....forgot Shat's a hozer.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 3, 2010)

grydth said:


> On the contrary, I believe that:
> 
> A) The Queen could knight William Shatner, a Canadian and
> 
> B) He would not have to strip for the ceremony.



I'll have to check, but I don't think Canadians can be knighted. In any event, I'm sure Shatner is a US citizen.


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 3, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> I'll have to check, but I don't think Canadians can be knighted. In any event, I'm sure Shatner is a US citizen.



 Canadians can be knighted, like William Stephenson (Intrepid) , even made a lord like Conrad Black (unless the PM decides to cause trouble) but I think Shat is an American citizen now.


----------



## grydth (Jan 3, 2010)

I visited Shatner's website, but amazingly, it seemed almost totally focused on commercial sales.... so I took the last refuge and noted his Wiki biography has a sizable section on his Canadian birth and upbringing. So it appears that "It's _*MY*_ ship" could indeed become Sir Its _*MY*_ Ship....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 4, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Sir Patrick and David Tennent ( another RSC member though I guess you know him as Dr Who) have just filmed a marvellous Hamlet for the BBC. Tennent takes the title role.


 
That I would like to see.

Every time I think of Patrick Stewart I think of an interview he and Jonathan Frakes (Cmdr. William T. Riker) did where Frakes was talking about star ship acting where you would basically jump up and down in your chair to make it look like things were rough and they demonstrated it. Afterwards Frakes points at Stewart and says over 20 years in the Royal Shakespeare company just to get to star ship acting


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 4, 2010)

We have a troll on an MMA website that calls himself Jonathan Frakes and posts threads saying we can ask him anything about anything, posts a lot about 'manly' things and beards, a lot about beards, very funny.


----------



## Senjojutsu (Jan 8, 2010)

An outstanding career! 

Think back - even without ST-TNG and X-Men - Patrick Stewart had some outstanding, less known roles:


Excalibur (1981) as Leondegrance
Dune (1984) Gurney Halleck
Lifeforce (1985) Dr. Armstrong
Robin Hood: Men in Tights (1993) King Richard
Moby Dick (1998-TV) Captain Ahab
A Christmas Carol (1999-TV) Mr. Ebenezer Scrooge
*But the untold story  unnamed sources have confirmed just to me it was his voice role as CIA Director Avery Bullock in American Dad that clearly most impressed the Queen*. 

BTW - I am sorry to bust all the Trekkies here, but by the middle of the 24th century do you think mankind could have discovered a cure for baldness???? Fer Christsakes !!!!!!!!!!!
Like the day after my death? 
As I have prophesized  it is written.


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 8, 2010)

Senjojutsu said:


> An outstanding career!
> 
> Think back - even without ST-TNG and X-Men - Patrick Stewart had some outstanding, less known roles:
> 
> ...




Actually the first role I remember him in is as Sejanus in I, Claudius with a really bad toupee.

As for baldness in the 24th century...errr well it is fiction,  hate to break it to you but Superman can't really fly ,  Wolverine doesn't really have metal claws and Spider-man can't really stick to walls.


----------



## Senjojutsu (Jan 9, 2010)

Ramirez said:


> Actually the first role I remember him in is as Sejanus in I, Claudius with a really bad toupee.
> 
> As for baldness in the 24th century...errr well it is fiction, hate to break it to you but Superman can't really fly , Wolverine doesn't really have metal claws and Spider-man can't really stick to walls.


 
I, Claudius - now that was an interesting series. I remember watching that via a local PBS station on my B&W portable TV with rabbit ears in my bedroom at my parent's house. That was light years ago.

Sci-Fi is not factual?!? 
Are you inferring that there are not seven-foot Wookies living in a galaxy far, far away?
:xtrmshock

My "_24th century baldness_" quip was actually from a TV critic's comments when the TNG series premiered way back in September 1987. It made me think even back then - within fifty years could diabetes and cancers become just "correctable ailments" - but will the common cold and baldness still haunt us humans.

Oh wait - we all are going to die in December 2012. Never mind.


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 9, 2010)

Senjojutsu said:


> My "_24th century baldness_" quip was actually from a TV critic's comments when the TNG series premiered way back in September 1987. It made me think even back then - within fifty years could diabetes and cancers become just "correctable ailments" - but will the common cold and baldness still haunt us humans.



Never underestimate the power of human vanity,  I would bet on a cure for baldness before anything more serious.


----------

